# Algae/moss removal



## PlantainPainting

WHat do you all think is best for algae/ moss removal from wood shingles? I was just going to powerwash the shingles (carefully and w/o high pressure) but after reading here and on CT they must make some sort of wash that would help the process or even eliminate the need for a powerwashing. I looked on the sug. website and found nothing algae specific.


----------



## Rich

I actually need to know this one as well...:whistling2:


----------



## Mari

*Algae/ Moss Removal*

I have found that spraying bleach/water from a garden sprayer works. First wire brush off out side layer of growth, then spray and let it soak in. Next wire brush the shakes with the grain. Repeat until all sign of green is gone. Let dry. Works on boathouses around L. Ontario. Mari


----------



## jamgigo

Well said Mari.Bleach solution with the sprayer and then powerwash .Works for me everytime.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong

jamgigo said:


> Well said Mari.Bleach solution with the sprayer and then powerwash .Works for me everytime.


There is a bleach for pools that realy knoks it out as well, get it at the pool supply store.


----------



## welovepainting

There is a ainti mold treatment and prevetion that we usually make good bucks from its called anti-growth.com... We sell our clients the mold and mildew removal with power wash, bleach and tsp. After thats said and done we spray on this anti growth stuff to elimate and prevent it from comming back.


----------



## [email protected]

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> There is a bleach for pools that realy knoks it out as well, get it at the pool supply store.



A good friend of mine in Linn Valley, Kansas highly suggested Pool Chlorine. I'm going to give it a shot on my next Pressure Wash for a driveway. We have lots of algae/moss here in the NW.

J


----------



## CCPC

Sodium hypochlorite is king for algae, mold, and mildew removal.


----------

